# IWC Portugese Chronograph- "not worth the money"



## Land (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi All

I am just about ready to purchase the IWC Portugese Chronograph. I have done some reading on this forum and I'm curious for further explanation on what seems to be a general opinion that the watch is "not worth the money". 

I am interested in this watch because of its looks and I believe IWC is a respectable brand.

Is this solely based on the movement not being in house? 7750 seems to get generally positive feedback on this forum. I am not particularly concerned with who makes the movement, how complicated it is.... I am concerned if it doesn't operate well and is not reliable. Am I paying for a Mercedes and getting a kia engine? I guess that would bother me. 

I have looked at many watch brands and cannot seem to find anything else I like as much for $6,000-$8,000. 

Thanks

Land


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

If you like it, go for it. As to worth, money has no real worth either.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> If you like it, go for it. As to worth, money has no real worth either.


Agreed. I still pine for the Ingenieur 3239, which at $6800 retail for an ETA 2892 is offensive to many. But I love the size, design, and Ingenieur history, and in the world of unnecessary luxury goods, probably best to go with your heart. At the risk of stating the obvious, the markup on luxury watches is huge, so if you're buying new try to get the best discount you can, which can sometimes be as much as 30% off retail.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Buy it if you like it. IWC in general are over priced. They looks gorgeous but compared to what else you can get they are more pricey. In saying that I think this is based on the IWC of today, go back 10 years and it's a different story

That hasn't stopped me from buying IWC though, they look amazing


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

The 7750 movement is a great movement by the way. The issue is about how much the movement costs and then how much IWC charge in mark up. That really stands for any ETA movement


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I was selling IWC ten years ago, but in the last ten years the purchasing power of 'homage money' has pretty 
much fallen off a cliff.


Gunnar_917 said:


> Buy it if you like it. IWC in general are over priced. They looks gorgeous but compared to what else you can get they are more pricey. In saying that I think this is based on the IWC of today, go back 10 years and it's a different story
> 
> That hasn't stopped me from buying IWC though, they look amazing


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The percentage "markup" is about the same as a 1K Tissot and in some cases lower, this is at the AD level.


dhtjr said:


> Agreed. I still pine for the Ingenieur 3239, which at $6800 retail for an ETA 2892 is offensive to many. But I love the size, design, and Ingenieur history, and in the world of unnecessary luxury goods, probably best to go with your heart. At the risk of stating the obvious, the markup on luxury watches is huge, so if you're buying new try to get the best discount you can, which can sometimes be as much as 30% off retail.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

I owned a Yacht Club for a short while, beautifully simple dial. In fact a bit too simple for my taste. Portuguese are beautiful pieces though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! beautiful watch, but poor value for money in my view given the movement. Have a look at the Glashutte Original Senator Sixties/Seveties chronograph and JLC... If a manufacture movement doesn't matter to you, it's a great looking piece so buy away...


----------



## intrepid65 (Mar 19, 2012)

Value is a personal thing. I have one and it has a timeless beauty, in house movement or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Critics can say what they want, but the 7750 is one of the best performing movements ever made with respect to accuracy and durability at any price point. I read an article about what IWC does to enhance the movement, and it is considerable.

I can see paying more for a finely finished movement with a display back or for a type/level of complication you can't get in an ETA. But no one will ever concince me that paying more for a solid back, 28.8 k vph, 3 hand or chrono movement just because it is "in house" is a smart move, especially given it will also cost more to maintain and is almost certainly going to be less robust and less accurate.

Personally, I've learned to just buy what I love and can afford (to burn money on). To my eyes, the Port Chrono is absolutely beautiful. The only steel/leather watch I like more is the Port Auto.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I have considered this watch on more than one occasion. I did not end up buying it, but it is a very beautiful watch. There is nothing wrong with the movement at all. This is one of the most recognised and recognisable watches (at least when it comes to watch enthusiasts). If you LOVE it, buy it!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very difficult to argue against such a beautiful watch. Definitely, in my opinion, one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen (and I have seen many). I have seen, touched, tried on one of these on two occasions.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I think you made the right decision


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

To me, it's the perfect watch. I love mine, and it's worth every penny.


----------



## InfinityNexus (Jan 9, 2015)

Archer7 said:


> Critics can say what they want, but the 7750 is one of the best performing movements ever made with respect to accuracy and durability at any price point. I read an article about what IWC does to enhance the movement, and it is considerable.
> 
> .


Note that IWC no longer makes modifications to the movements as they used to- ETA performs them. You have to go back several years for the information in that article (I know to which one you refer) to be accurate


----------



## kchustle (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a Panerai with a 7750 and some people say the same thing. I honestly liked that it had a movement that was know to be stable and durable and was easy to work on. I wear it a lot so reliability was more important to me than being in house. I also love the IWC Portugese. Value is relative so if you like it and feel that you are getting a good price then it is worth the money.

My watch with a 7750 is very consistent and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Springfield (Oct 26, 2013)

Perhaps I do not have the appropriate WUS standards or level of interest in these things, but I bought this watch new a few months ago and never find myself thinking about the movement. I always find myself happy that I picked it up and find it to be a great looking watch.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Pictures, please! The number of times that I have considered buying this watch, I cannot tell you! This watch, in my opinion, is definitely one of the most beautiful watches that I have ever seen and tried on.



Springfield said:


> Perhaps I do not have the appropriate WUS standards or level of interest in these things, but I bought this watch new a few months ago and never find myself thinking about the movement. I always find myself happy that I picked it up and find it to be a great looking watch.


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

This did bother me, still bought one. The looks and accuracy makes up for any movement concerns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

If watch purchase is an absolute rational decision, the most of us would probably buy Seiko. Instead of writing a rather long story - I am very, very, very happy with my Porto Chrono. This is the most accurate and beautiful watch in mine (not that big) collection.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

I purchased my 3714 about a month ago - preowned. The fact that it has a 7750 movement didn't upset me. In fact, I find it to be a bit of a benefit as I knew my local watchmaker could work on it without it having to take a trip across the pond. (Recognizing the watch I bought was already 5-6 years old made this important.)









As so many people have said, this is one of the IWC "iconic" watches and what I believe to be one of the prettiest white face chronos ever designed by anyone. With a non-display back, I'm never going to see the ETA movement. And the new Portuguese Chrono is more expensive and a little thicker.

Don't get me wrong - I like in-house movements (I also have a IWC 3878 Antione De Saint Exupery with the IWC 89361 in-house). But the fact that this iconic watch was designed in a time when in-house IWCs were pretty rare still keeps it very, very special in my mind. And my 3714 with the 7750 is more accurate than my IWC Pilot's with the in-house movement!

Wear it in good health. Congrats on a beautiful watch!

Adam


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice watch, guys! I do agree that this is one of the most beautiful watches in the world.


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Well firstly most watches are "overpriced" so lets just get that out of the way. 

2ndly, I find that IWC is trying to punch well beyond it weight. By that I mean the watches are very expensive and marketed so, but the quality perhaps not quite there for that price bracket. Im NOT saying IWCs are bad watches. On the contrary, including the portuguese you are enuiring about, they have one of the BEST designs and very distinct look to them. I personally like the brand alot and love alot of their watches, I just dont have one because of the obscure price point. 

Having said that the Portuguese is a classic and should generally hold its value quite well, providing you get it at some form of discount also. As others have mentioned, at retail price, i also believe it to be too expensive, especially for a watch with a 7750 movement, which by no means is a poor movement, but is generally an "unrefined" movement. I hate the rotor swing that the 7750s suffer from and also the Chrono jump at the start. 

Design wise though the Portuguese is an absolutely handsome piece and I would not be ashamed to wear one.


----------



## webking185 (Apr 12, 2015)

it depends. all watches are overpriced as kaiser stated. if you are looking for an inhouse movement, then go with a JLS. the should put you in this price range, I just love the dial and IWC Brand so I would be biased to my opinion, but like most people has stated. its a classic and must have for any collection.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd love to be able to afford one as the Portuguese is wonderful looking but a few grand too rich for me. Perhaps they are priced a little higher due to the smaller amounts that are made compared to some of the other big boys ?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

They would be "overpriced" if money had real worth.


webking185 said:


> it depends. all watches are overpriced as kaiser stated. if you are looking for an inhouse movement, then go with a JLS. the should put you in this price range, I just love the dial and IWC Brand so I would be biased to my opinion, but like most people has stated. its a classic and must have for any collection.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> If watch purchase is an absolute rational decision, the most of us would probably buy Seiko. Instead of writing a rather long story - I am very, very, very happy with my Porto Chrono. This is the most accurate and beautiful watch in mine (not that big) collection.


Good thoughts.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Land said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am just about ready to purchase the IWC Portugese Chronograph. I have done some reading on this forum and I'm curious for further explanation on what seems to be a general opinion that the watch is "not worth the money".
> 
> ...


This is just "in house movement" snobbery rearing its ugly head; happens a lot on this forum. It's a great watch; absolutely lovely and keeps great time. What's not to like, if you buy watches to please yourself rather than to appease snobs?

I love mine more now than when I bought it almost five years ago.

Mark


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Just the usual 'snob-wannabe' attitude. It usually gets cured at their first service quote.


124Spider said:


> This is just "in house movement" snobbery rearing its ugly head; happens a lot on this forum. It's a great watch; absolutely lovely and keeps great time. What's not to like, if you buy watches to please yourself rather than to appease snobs?
> 
> I love mine more now than when I bought it almost five years ago.
> 
> Mark


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

I do regret letting mine go:


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

Those gold hands are nice, George. But you never know - watches have a way of boomeranging back...


Adam


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

It's one if IWC's nicest designs. Movement-wise, it's rock-solid. I sold IWC at an Authorised Dealer for over ten years and the Portuguese Chrono was a constant seller and I don't recall them coming back with any warranty issues. They are a well-made wristwatch. Gotta get one myself one of these days.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

How much something is worth is how much someone is willing to pay for it. And no one else is to judge.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

It was love at first sight, years and years ago, really the first watch that stunned me with its, IMO, architectural elegance and beauty. It's still love decades later, but it's not worth the asking price _*to me*._


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Feb 20, 2015)

If the value for money worries you, spend extra 2k bucks on the rattrapante version and suddenly you have an awesome complication for a very low price!


----------

